# It's exactly what I need



## Setwale_Charm

Salut!
 J`ai une phrase: Ca, c`est precisement dont j`ai besoin/ce de quoi j`ai besoin?
 Lequel sera mieux? Je confonds constamment ces formes


----------



## Ecliptica

Aucune des deux ! 

Ca (=Cela), c'est précisément ce dont j'ai besoin.

Bon courage dans ton apprentissage..


----------



## olives

J`ai une phrase: Ca, c`est precisement dont j`ai besoin/ce de quoi j`ai besoin? 
Try :
"Ca, c'est précisément ce dont j'ai besoin"
ou "Ca, c'est précisément ce que j'ai besoin"

the second one is a bit less familiar.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Merci! C`est le meilleur cas, quand tu sais que ne l`aurais pas fait correctement de toute facon! rassurant, donc! Ces particuliarites sont toujours les pires.


----------



## Ecliptica

olives said:


> J`ai une phrase: Ca, c`est precisement dont j`ai besoin/ce de quoi j`ai besoin?
> Try :
> "Ca, c'est précisément ce dont j'ai besoin"
> ou "Ca, c'est précisément ce que j'ai besoin"



Le deuxième n'est pas vraiment... bonne, c'est utilisé à l'oral, et encore, il ne me semble pas que cela soit français... D'autant plus que c'est utilisé avec un mot qui est relativement recherché comme précisément...

(En le relisant et en le disant à voix haute, je me dis que c'est définitivement du mauvais français, et que ça ne doit pas être utilisé à l'oral (d'ailleurs; j'ai dû déjà l'entendre, mais je n'ai jamais employé ça...)


----------



## olives

I disagree about a point.

Sure it isn't good french, it's just colloquial and it doesn't sound strange to me. "Précisément" is strong but it can be used this way.

Otherwise, just say "c'est exactement ce que j'ai besoin!"


----------



## Ecliptica

Justement, cela me semble très étrange ^^ j'ai beau me répéter 20 fois "c'est exactement ce que j'ai besoin", je le trouve toujours aussi étrange... je persiste à penser que c'est une erreur de l'usage (comme par exemple le subjonctif qui est utilisé après "après que" alors qu'il ne devrait pas l'être...), et que ce n'est pas que familier...

(Je viens de chercher un peu "ce que j'ai besoin" c'est effectivement utilisé... mais la question subsiste, erreur de l'usage ou usage familier correct ?)


----------



## Gil

AMA, "ce que j'ai besoin" est utilisé par les gens qui ne maîtrisent pas l'emploi du pronom "dont".
On dit "avoir besoin de quelque chose" et "la chose dont j'ai besoin".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ce sont peut-etre les gens qui parlent quelque dialect ou argot qui utilisent cette forme?


----------



## Gil

Setwale_Charm said:


> Ce sont peut-etre les gens qui parlent quelque dialect ou argot qui utilisent cette forme?


Pas nécessairement.  L'emploi du pronom relatif "dont" est un peu plus difficile que les autres.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tiens! Cette discussion a recu la suite tres interessante. J`ai recu un message d`un ami belge qui a corrige' "ce dont  j`ai besoin" pour "ce que j`ai besoin".  Alors, peut-etre il s`agit vraiement des differences entre le francais de la France et les autres?


----------



## Gil

Setwale_Charm said:


> Tiens! Cette discussion a recu la suite tres interessante. J`ai recu un message d`un ami belge qui a corrige' "ce dont j`ai besoin" pour "ce que j`ai besoin". Alors, peut-etre il s`agit vraiement des differences entre le francais de la France et les autres?


Non


----------



## LeGuch

_Dont _is always tricky. First of all, let me hammer on the point that you should never write/say/use "ce que j'ai besoin". It's just wrong, and yes you'll hear native speakers say it informally. Just because a native speaker says it doesn't mean you should (I can think of many examples in English where the same is true). 

So you say, "C'est la chose _dont _j'ai besoin" (or "C'est ce _dont _j'ai besoin" if you don't want to specify the thing you need) since _dont _replaces "de" + [the object that follows]. 

BUT...

to ask the question, you'd have to say "De quoi avez-vous besoin ?" (or "De quoi ai-je besoin ?", if you're talking to yourself). You can't use _dont _here (hopefully it should just sound wrong to you, but I thought I'd mention it anyway). 

For completeness, I'll add that _dont _has another couple of uses. It can be used to mean "whose" in a non-question context (this is not much of a stretch from the first meaning, since possession in French is indicated by "de" + [the person]

"Microsoft Word sait ouvrir les fichiers _dont _le nom termine en .doc"


_Dont _can also be used to mean "such as" or "including":

J'ai réussi à garder le contact avec plusieurs amis de fac, _dont _deux qui habitent en Australie maintenant.

J'ai visité plusieurs pays en Europe, _dont _la Suisse et l'Allemagne.

******************************
[My high school French teacher always said that _dont _is one of the hardest grammar points to teach, so I hope this helps. I found that seeing examples was more helpful than studying the rules in this case.]


----------



## Ecliptica

Après une petite réflexion, c'est tout simple.

La locution verbiale "avoir besoin" est un verbe qui est transitif indirect. On dira donc "avoir besoin de  qqch//qqn" et pas "avoir besoin qqch//qqn", jusque là, la majorité des locuteurs français s'en sortent, et utilisent la forme correcte. Mais dès qu'on a besoin d'utiliser une locution relative, alors là, beaucoup de gens s'enmêlent les pinceaux...

En effet, dans la forme "c'est précisément ce dont j'ai besoin ", "ce dont" est une locution relative, et le groupe "ce dont j'ai besoin" est le Complément d'Objet Direct du verbe être, c'est une proposition subordonnée relative déterminative, (déterminative car si on enlève la proposition, la phrase perd son sens, ce qu'on voit très clairement en disant "c'est précisément" ce qui ne veut plus rien rien dire...).

Sachant cela, nous savons que dont en lui-même est un pronom relatif, et que "avoir besoin" est un verbe transitif *indirect*. Dans le cas d'un verbe transitif indirect donc, le pronom relatif à utiliser avec ce verbe sera donc "*dont*", comme on doit dire : "le véhicule dont j'ai besoin" et surtout pas "le véhicule que j'ai besoin" faute de français, on oublie là que "avoir besoin" est un verbe transitif indirect.

Maintenant, aux origines de l'erreur... On doit dire : "J'ai besoin que tu m'aides", ici, l'utilisation de la *conjonction de subordination* "que" est obligatoire, car la proposition "que tu m'aides" est une subordonnée conjonctive (complétive), et que dans ce cas-là, nous n'avons pas trop le choix, la conjonction de subordination "que" est largement celle qui est la plus utilisée pour les subordonnée conjonctive complétive, et notamment pour les complétives directes *et indirectes*, en effet, le "que tu m'aides" est ici Complément d'Objet Indirect du verbe "avoir besoin", il répond en effet à la question "j'ai besoin de quoi ? que tu m'aides", ce qui est une "preuve" s'il en fallait une, que "avoir besoin" est transitif indirect...

On doit donc dire clairement  : "ce dont j'ai besoin" et non "ce que j'ai besoin" qui est *une faute de français.*

CQFD

PS: I can understand that is quite difficult to understand it for a foreigner, because even native speakers do the mistake and because I must write a novel to explain that...


----------



## Kyara78

> Tiens! Cette discussion a recu la suite tres interessante. J`ai recu un message d`un ami belge qui a corrige' "ce dont j`ai besoin" pour "ce que j`ai besoin". Alors, peut-etre il s`agit vraiement des differences entre le francais de la France et les autres?


 
En tant que belge je peux te dire que _ce que j'ai besoin_ est incorrect même en Belgique !

Correct : _ce dont j'ai besoin_

d'autres exemples

"vous parlez de choses qui me touchent"
"les choses dont vous parlez me touchent"

" j'ai envie de pizza" 
"ce dont j'ai envie : de la pizza !"


----------



## Ecliptica

En effet, "avoir envie" est aussi un verbe transitif indirect (voir mon post)


----------



## LeGuch

Ecliptica - merci pour la réponse détaillée. Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas lu la vraie explication des choses. 

J'ai encore une question :

On dit: 

la chose dont j'ai besoin
la chose à laquelle je pense

et non

"de laquelle" comme "voilà la salle de laquelle je viens de retourner"? (Je sais que "la chose de laquelle j'ai besoin" n'est pas possible, mais pourquoi ?)

Ca fait bizarre le manque de symmétrie, non ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Kyara78

bien moi je parle de verbe intransitif. 

Ote moi d'un doute y-a-t-il une différence avec transitif direct ou c'est seulement un autre façon de le dire ?

Enfin peut être que nos cours de grammaire ne datent pas de la même époque/même région etc. ou que les tiens sont plus poussés que les miens.

PS : je sens que mon post va se faire éjecter dans une autre forum


----------



## Montaigne

Si tu as envie de pizza, ce dont tu as envie c'est de pizza ou d'une pizza.
Pour que tu aies envie de la pizza (celle-ci ou celle-là) sa proximité et sa présence dans ton champ de vision sont requises. En cas d'absence ou d'éloignement c'est d'une pizza particulière (la pizza de Roberto) que tu auras envie.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
La forme "ce que j'ai besoin" doit être suivi soit de "de + infinitif" : 
Ce que j'ai besoin de faire/ de manger/ de boire/ de croire/ d'entendre/ d'aimer etc..."
Soit, si c'est une exclamation, + de "de + nom ou pronom", "ce que j'ai besoin de toi !", "ce que j'ai besoin de nourriture !" etc...

Mais toujours "avoir besoin de", y compris dans "c'est de cela que j'ai besoin"
Hope it helps!


----------



## Kyara78

> Si tu as envie de pizza, ce dont tu as envie c'est de pizza ou d'une pizza.
> Pour que tu aies envie de la pizza (celle-ci ou celle-là) sa proximité et sa présence dans ton champ de vision sont requises. En cas d'absence ou d'éloignement c'est d'une pizza particulière (la pizza de Roberto) que tu auras envie.


 
je ne suis pas d'accord :
je fais de la pizza 
J'ai envie de de la pizza -> j'ai envie de pizza 
Ce dont j'ai envie : de la pizza


----------



## Erinan

LeGuch said:


> J'ai encore une question :
> 
> On dit:
> la chose dont j'ai besoin
> la chose à la quelle je pense
> 
> et non "de laquelle" comme "voilà la salle de laquelle je viens de retourner"? (Je sais que "la chose de laquelle j'ai besoin" n'est pas possible, mais pourquoi ?)



Parce qu'on pense "à" quelque chose et pas "de" quelque chose  Mais il y a une construction particulière qui utilise "de". Exemples : 
"Je pense à elle en ce moment."
"Penses-tu à elle ?"

"Je pense d'elle que c'est une très jolie fille."
"Que penses-tu d'elle ?"

Mais on dirait "la chose que je pense de lui".

En fait, "penser" est un verbe intransitif qui utilise "à" et pas "de".

Et "la quelle" est en un seul mot : la chose à laquelle je pense.

Edition : en effet, on sent qu'un coup de barre est en train de m'assommer. Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## LeGuch

Erinan, je ne suis pas sûr que tu aies compris la question:

Bien sûr qu'on a besoin *de* qqch et qu'on pense *à* qqch, mais pourquoi les constructions ne suivent-elles pas la même règle ? 

(Et oui, je voulais écrire "la chose à laquelle je pense", merci.)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

LeGuch said:


> "de laquelle" comme "voilà la salle de laquelle je viens de retourner"? (Je sais que "la chose de laquelle j'ai besoin" n'est pas possible, mais pourquoi ?)
> 
> Ca fait bizarre le manque de symmétrie, non ?
> 
> Merci d'avance...


 
Non! Après un verbe, c'est "dont : "c'est la salle dont je viens de revenir" (on revient de quelque part  ou on retourne quelque part , mais on ne retourne pas de quelque part )

La locution "de laquelle" n'est utilisée que pour poser une question pour demander de préciser une chose parmi d'autres :
"Tu parles d'une fille, mais de laquelle parle-tu?"
"Tu viens d'une région, de laquelle viens-tu ?"

ou si "laquelle" est complément de nom
"la journée au cours de laquelle je t'ai rencontré"
"une période au terme de laquelle ..."

ou si "de" fait partie d'une expression (loin de, près de, au-delà de ...) 
"la distance au-delà de laquelle ..."
"la personne loin de laquelle je suis malheureux"


----------



## Ecliptica

Ton exemple est intéressant, et je crois qu'il est presque juste,

Voici la salle de laquelle je viens 

(Note : J'ai remplacé "voilà" par "voici", car ici, on semble plutôt pointer du doigt la salle, mais c'est encore une notion subtile , et le "de retourner" m'embrouille encore plus ^^, donc je l'ai supprimé)

Eh bien dans l'extrême, ça serait possible... 
Bon, entendons-nous, c'est vraiment très peu utilisé, mais, "de laquelle" en soit, c'est possible et souvent utilisé mais uniquement avec des locutions prépositives comme "autour de, près de, au titre de..."

Mais, ça peut être utilisé de la façon de ton exemple, en tant que provenance :

Voici la salle de laquelle je viens
ou encore, au masculin
Voici le bois duquel je viens

En effet duquel est le masculin de "de laquelle", et avec le mot duquel, ça "sonne" plus à mon oreille, donc je peux te dire que oui, c'est absolument français de dire ça... mais ça sonne assez bizarre, d'ailleurs, je te déconseille fortement d'utiliser après un "de retourner"... 
Là, ton interlocuteur est absolument perdu, même s'il est grand romancier, il n'y comprendra strictement rien, même si dans la syntaxe, c'est français... *EDIT : Non, après avoir réfléchi, le de retourner n'est pas français, mais de revenir oui, par contre, avec de revenir, c'est aussi incompréhensible, mais ça semble français...*

Donc, si tu veux dire ça sans être regardé avec des yeux ronds (=expression voulant dire "sans avoir rien compris"), il faut mieux dire :

"Voici la salle d'où je viens"

D'ailleurs, enlève de toute façon ton "de retourner" il embrouille absolument ta phrase... En réfléchissant, on retourne *vers* mais on retourne rarement de, ou alors on retourne de france vers... mais pas on "retourne de" tout court, mais si tu veux exprimer ton idée, je dirais plutôt

Je reviens de cette salle

mais pas 

je retourne de cette salle

par contre

je retourne de cette salle vers le bureau du directeur

semble correct, je crois qu'il faut qu'il y ait un mouvement dans le verbe de retourner...

A vrai dire, c'est assez difficile à expliquer synthétiquement pour quelqu'un comme moi qui parle comme ça depuis toujours sans vraiment réfléchir...

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été très clair, dis moi ce que tu n'as pas compris...

EDIT : En fait, dans
je retourne de cette salle vers le bureau du directeur
Le "de" remplace un "depuis", il n'a pas la même valeur que "je reviens de"
c'est donc 
Je retourne depuis cette salle vers le bureau du directeur qui est juste, en fait, dans ma première phrase, j'utilise un "de" à la place d'un "depuis" qu'il faudrait plutôt mettre... Donc on ne retourne jamais de, mais on peut retourner depuis qqch vers qqch, voilà...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Quelques petites approximations :


Kyara78 said:


> je ne suis pas d'accord :
> je fais de la pizza
> J'ai envie de de la pizza -> j'ai envie de pizza
> Ce dont j'ai envie : de la pizza -> de pizza


 
Par contre "j'ai envie de manger de la pizza", "ce dont j'ai envie : manger de la pizza"

Hope it helps


----------



## LeGuch

Merci pour ces excellentes réponses. C'est vrai que j'aurais dû choisir un exemple meilleur, car "retourner" ne marche pas très bien dans ce contexte.

Je suis d'accord que "duquel, de laquelle, etc." s'emploient dans les expressions et lorsqu'il s'agit d'une question. Mais je relance en fournissant un meilleur exemple :

C'est ça le pays duquel il s'agit
C'est ça le pays dont il s'agit

Les Français disent les deux parfois, n'est-ce pas (même si l'un est faux) ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
autre petit détail
"je retourne de cette salle vers le bureau ..." est incorrect, ce devrait être "je reviens de cette salle vers le bureau ..." ou "je suis reparti de cette salle vers le bureau ..." parce que on ne _retourne_ pas _de_ mais on peut _revenir de_ ou _repartir de_
Hope it helps!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

LeGuch said:


> Merci pour ces excellentes réponses. C'est vrai que j'aurais dû choisir un exemple meilleur, car "retourner" ne marche pas très bien dans ce contexte.
> 
> Je suis d'accord que "duquel, de laquelle, etc." s'emploient dans les expressions et lorsqu'il s'agit d'une question. Mais je relance en fournissant un meilleur exemple :
> 
> C'est ça le pays duquel il s'agit
> C'est ça le pays dont il s'agit
> 
> Les Français disent les deux parfois, n'est-ce pas (même si l'un est faux) ?


 
Oui, il arrive à tout le monde de faire des erreurs. Ce n'est pas grave, ce qui est important, c'est de savoir qu'on a fait une erreur. On peut même, en figure de style, pour faire ressortir une idée, faire une erreur exprès.


----------



## Erinan

LeGuch said:


> C'est ça le pays duquel il s'agit
> C'est ça le pays dont il s'agit
> 
> Les Français disent les deux parfois, n'est-ce pas (même si l'un est faux) ?



Je ne dirais pas "duquel", j'en suis sûr. Cela sonne très mal et est trop pompeux (en plus d'être incorrect, pour moi).

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une faute très courante car vraiment désagréable pour l'oreille.


----------



## Ecliptica

CARNESECCHI said:


> Hello,
> Noter que "depuis" ne s'utilise normalement que pour un temps, pas pour un lieu
> "je suis là depuis une heure"
> "je viens depuis la ville"
> "je marche depuis la ville"
> "je marche depuis que j'ai quitté la ville"
> 
> Hope it helps!



Extrêmement intéressant ça... 
Je ne savais pas, et l'usage m'avait suffisament déformé, je disais depuis pour un lieu... Merci beaucoup, à présent je ferais une faute de moins, et pourrait accessoirement reprendre mes semblables sur cette expression...

Merci beaucoup encore une fois !


----------



## LeGuch

Merci encore - ça me rassure ce que vous dites, car moi non plus je n'aime pas "duquel" dans le contexte que j'avais donné.

C'est quand même bizarre (AMHA) qu'il existe les 3 constructions, dont (!) une seule pour "à" et deux pour "de".

Mais bon c'est comme ça les langues...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ecliptica said:


> Après une petite réflexion, c'est tout simple.
> 
> La locution verbiale "avoir besoin" est un verbe qui est transitif indirect. On dira donc "avoir besoin de qqch//qqn" et pas "avoir besoin qqch//qqn", jusque là, la majorité des locuteurs français s'en sortent, et utilisent la forme correcte. Mais dès qu'on a besoin d'utiliser une locution relative, alors là, beaucoup de gens s'enmêlent les pinceaux...
> 
> En effet, dans la forme "c'est précisément ce dont j'ai besoin ", "ce dont" est une locution relative, et le groupe "ce dont j'ai besoin" est le Complément d'Objet Direct du verbe être, c'est une proposition subordonnée relative déterminative, (déterminative car si on enlève la proposition, la phrase perd son sens, ce qu'on voit très clairement en disant "c'est précisément" ce qui ne veut plus rien rien dire...).
> 
> Sachant cela, nous savons que dont en lui-même est un pronom relatif, et que "avoir besoin" est un verbe transitif *indirect*. Dans le cas d'un verbe transitif indirect donc, le pronom relatif à utiliser avec ce verbe sera donc "*dont*", comme on doit dire : "le véhicule dont j'ai besoin" et surtout pas "le véhicule que j'ai besoin" faute de français, on oublie là que "avoir besoin" est un verbe transitif indirect.
> 
> Maintenant, aux origines de l'erreur... On doit dire : "J'ai besoin que tu m'aides", ici, l'utilisation de la *conjonction de subordination* "que" est obligatoire, car la proposition "que tu m'aides" est une subordonnée conjonctive (complétive), et que dans ce cas-là, nous n'avons pas trop le choix, la conjonction de subordination "que" est largement celle qui est la plus utilisée pour les subordonnée conjonctive complétive, et notamment pour les complétives directes *et indirectes*, en effet, le "que tu m'aides" est ici Complément d'Objet Indirect du verbe "avoir besoin", il répond en effet à la question "j'ai besoin de quoi ? que tu m'aides", ce qui est une "preuve" s'il en fallait une, que "avoir besoin" est transitif indirect...
> 
> On doit donc dire clairement : "ce dont j'ai besoin" et non "ce que j'ai besoin" qui est *une faute de français.*
> 
> CQFD
> 
> PS: I can understand that is quite difficult to understand it for a foreigner, because even native speakers do the mistake and because I must write a novel to explain that...


  Pas du tout! Merci et je suis ravie de lire vos "romans" .


----------



## Montaigne

Kyara,
Tu fais une ou des pizza(s) comme on fait une ou des tartes, et non pas de la tarte. Si tu la ou les fais, c'est que tu as envie de pizza(s). "De la ..." ne peut être que déterminé : j'ai envie de la pizza que tu fais.
Carnesecchi a raison, on dit "j'ai envie de manger de la pizza" mais il faut dire "je n'ai pas envie de manger de pizza" sauf si celle-ci est déterminée :
"je n'ai pas envie de manger de la pizza de Kyara". Qui pourtant semble s'y connaître!


----------



## Gil

Ecliptica said:


> Extrêmement intéressant ça...
> Je ne savais pas, et l'usage m'avait suffisament déformé, je disais depuis pour un lieu... Merci beaucoup, à présent je ferais une faute de moins, et pourrait accessoirement reprendre mes semblables sur cette expression...
> 
> Merci beaucoup encore une fois !


Tiré du Petit Robert:


> 1¨ DEPUIS... JUSQU'À : de (tel endroit) à (tel autre). Þ 1. de. Les Pyrénées s'étendent depuis l'Atlantique jusqu'à la Méditerranée. « Depuis le moelleux arrondi des épaules jusqu'à la pointe de genou qui fait saillie sous le châle de soie » (Martin du Gard). Depuis le haut jusqu'en bas : de haut en bas.


----------



## Ecliptica

Ah ah... Alors, qui a raison ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Mille pardons, Gil a raison : *j'ai écrit une bêtise* et je n'ai pas vérifié immédiatement et la bêtise est restée.
J'avais en tête l'adverbe "depuis" (qui vient de "de puis") et qui ne s'utilise qu'en ce qui concerne le temps ("Je l'ai vu le mois dernier mais je ne l'ai pas revu depuis"), de même que la locution conjonctive "depuis que".
Mais j'avais oublié qu'il y a longtemps que la préposition depuis" est aussi utilisée pour d'espace (voir les exemples de Gil).

Merci, Gil, de ta correction, et pardon à tous!
Luc.


----------



## KLeM

CARNESECCHI said:


> Hello,
> La forme "ce que j'ai besoin" doit être suivi soit de "de + infinitif" :
> Ce que j'ai besoin de faire/ de manger/ de boire/ de croire/ d'entendre/ d'aimer etc..."
> Soit, si c'est une exclamation, + de "de + nom ou pronom", "ce que j'ai besoin de toi !", "ce que j'ai besoin de nourriture !" etc...
> 
> Mais toujours "avoir besoin de", y compris dans "c'est de cela que j'ai besoin"
> Hope it helps!



Je ne PEUX PAS laisser passer ça !!!

L'unique pronom utilisable avec "avoir besoin" est "DONT"

C'est cela dont j'ai besoin 
C'est de cela que j'ai besoin


----------



## LeGuch

I'm interested by the whole symmetry question between "à" and "de". I had said in a previous post that for "à" you have "auquel" whereas for "de" you have both "duquel" and "dont". Well I then remembered that sometimes "à quoi" corresponds to "dont"  when you're not specifically naming the object in the sentence:

ce dont <=> ce à quoi

ce dont j'ai besoin...
ce à quoi je m'attends...

*but*

le message dont je me souviens...
le message auquel je réponds...

Here we're back to a case where instead of using "duquel", we have to use "dont" even though with an "à" verb we must use "auquel" (we've no other choice).

Maybe some differences are because "à" can be used indicate indirect objects whereas "de" cannot. I just can't remember my grammar that well (and actually I don't know that I ever studied it in enough detail to fully understand the specific lack of symmetry I'm talking about here)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,


KLeM said:


> Je ne PEUX PAS laisser passer ça !!!
> 
> L'unique pronom utilisable avec "avoir besoin" est "DONT"
> 
> C'est cela dont j'ai besoin
> C'est de cela que j'ai besoin


 
Il m'arrive de me tromper, mais, ici, je persiste et signe : "c'est de cela que j'ai besoin" est parfaitement correct!


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:


> Hello,
> Noter que "depuis" ne s'utilise normalement que pour un temps, pas pour un lieu
> "je suis là depuis une heure"
> "je viens depuis la ville"
> "je marche depuis la ville"
> "je marche depuis que j'ai quitté la ville"
> 
> Hope it helps!


Intéressant - "je marche depuis la ville", ça ne se dit jamais pour exprimer "je marche depuis que j'ai quitté la ville", ou ça se dit mais ce serait populaire ?


----------



## Ecliptica

timpeac said:


> Intéressant - "je marche depuis la ville", ça ne se dit jamais pour exprimer "je marche depuis que j'ai quitté la ville", ou ça se dit mais ce serait populaire ?





			
				CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Mille pardons, Gil a raison : *j'ai écrit une bêtise* et je n'ai pas vérifié immédiatement et la bêtise est restée.
> J'avais en tête l'adverbe "depuis" (qui vient de "de puis") et qui ne s'utilise qu'en ce qui concerne le temps ("Je l'ai vu le mois dernier mais je ne l'ai pas revu depuis"), de même que la locution conjonctive "depuis que".
> Mais j'avais oublié qu'il y a longtemps que la préposition depuis" est aussi utilisée pour d'espace (voir les exemples de Gil).
> 
> Merci, Gil, de ta correction, et pardon à tous!
> Luc.



Fascinant la discution entre des citations ^^


----------



## timpeac

Ecliptica said:


> Fascinant la discution entre des citations ^^


Ooops, Ôtant pour moi - toutes mes excuses .


----------



## viera

CARNESECCHI said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> Il m'arrive de me tromper, mais, ici, je persiste et signe : "c'est de cela que j'ai besoin" est parfaitement correct!


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## kain1981

Je ne serai pas le premier à le dire mais puisque je vois quelques personnes prétendant que "ce que j'ai besoin" est du français correct, en tant qu'ex prof de français je souhaite affirmer que l'expression "ce que j'ai besoin" est 

1) *utilisée *de manière *incorrecte *à l'oral par certains français qui ne maitrisent pas bien leur langue

2) en aucun cas cette expression peut être correcte. *On dit : "ce dont j'ai besoin"* puisque besoin est un verbe transitif indirect se construisant avec "de"

ex1 : ce dont j'ai besoin (avoir besoin de) (surtout pas "ce que tu as besoin")
ex2 : ce dont je me souviens (se souvenir de) (surtout pas "ce que tu te souviens")
ex3 : ce dont tu as peur (avoir peur de) (surtout pas ce que tu as peur)

Merci.


----------



## viera

J'entends parfois des personnes qui maîtrisent bien la langue faire cette 'erreur et dire "ce que j'ai besoin". Dans un entretien ou débat télévisé, il arrive parfois que dans le feu de l'action, en cherchant ses mots, une personne dise "ce que, euh," - elle cherche ses mots, hésite entre "voulais" et "pensais", et finalement tranche et continue sa phrase - "j'avais besoin, c'était...".


----------

